# Yoga



## MsGreenLantern (Jan 4, 2009)

So, I decided as part of my new year I will begin waking up earlier in the morning and getting a nice yoga workout. My sister showed me a few moves and it seems really beneficial. Unfortunately I know from talking to friends and family, very few yoga classes are fat-friendly when it comes to ability.

This brought me to the conclusion of finding a nice 45min-1hour DVD program I could wake up to each day. I found several DVDs specially made for overweight/fat/obese [all worded differently]. I was pretty excited, but now I wonder if any of you guys have tried these out.

Some titles I found were:

HeavyWeight Yoga: Yoga for the Body You Have Today

Yoga; Just my Size

Mega Yoga

Yoga for Round Bodies

Yoga for the rest of us

And 

Big Yoga Beginners

Anyone have some recomendations?


----------



## Risible (Jan 4, 2009)

Check out this thread posted previously in the Health Forum.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh thanks! I looked up Yoga and got zilch. Sneaky threads!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 4, 2009)

I just got the "Yoga for the Rest of Us" and "More Yoga for the Rest of Us" set. I like it so far. She does the positions with a chair and without. Which is good for me because I have bad knees.


----------



## Risible (Jan 5, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Oh thanks! I looked up Yoga and got zilch. Sneaky threads!



There's another Yoga-centered thread; check out the Health Forum's Most Useful Threads thread for it (located in the sticky at the top of the Health Forum), as well as other, well, most useful threads.


----------



## Neen (Jan 9, 2009)

I 2nd the 'Yoga for the rest of us' Dvd..peggy cappy (the instructor) is very calming and the exercises are with 'real' people..not fitness models. Awesome dvd!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 24, 2009)

I never understood Yoga first of all my body doesn't go any which way


----------

